# April 29th. Cheriton, Hants



## phil (May 7, 2002)

OK, so following on from yesterday's great meet I've been volunteered to organise the next one.

Time/Date - 7pm. 29/04/03 (subject to negotiation)
Venue - The Flower Pots Inn. Cheriton Hants.
Map is here

We'll organise a cruise or two. I get out at 4 usually 
It's pretty easy to get to. 15 mins from Soton/Basingstoke. About 20-25 from Guildford. And it's on my way home.

Currently we have....

me
mighty Tee
saint72
"old man's car"-tony
andyman
uk225
mark e bears
donner 
ccc
RichD
Potwash
TTotal
TMW
paulg


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Should be able to make it


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

All being well I should be there


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

I expect to be there - can leave work about 5pm so a cruise  from around Basingstoke would be good.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I expect to be there - can leave work about 5pm so a cruise  from around Basingstoke would be good.


OK Tony. You're at the back.

4 already. 

I'm going to edit the 1st message from time to time to say who's going.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

And me.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I should be able to make this ;D

Will look forward to it.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Phil

Count me in, comming from other direction, so anyone in for cruising from Bournemoth/Poole to Flower Pots?

Mark E Bears


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Count me in too!! ;D I found Cheriton on the way home last night!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

OK, added you lot. I should also mention, that we _could_ change the date if the weather's going to be crap.
But we'll have a vote when it comes near. Just an idea.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Phil
> 
> Count me in, comming from other direction, so anyone in for cruising from Bournemoth/Poole to Flower Pots?
> 
> Mark E Bears


Depends on time really. We could go down to the new forest 1st or something, although the speed limit's mostly 40. Some nice roads in Wilts though, particularly Stockbridge sort of area.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Dont have a problem in changing the date if it means we get better weather. Will keep my eyes peeled nearer the time.

MEB


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

> Depends on time really. We could go down to the new forest 1st or something, although the speed limit's mostly 40. Some nice roads in Wilts though, particularly Stockbridge sort of area.


Sure, should be able to get away from about 4 if I can. Lets see who else and where else.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Dont have a problem in changing the date if it means we get better weather. Will keep my eyes peeled nearer the time.
> 
> MEB


Uuurgh. Don't peel your eyes. Gross.

Oh, and I also reserve the right to change the date if it means the difference between me having a TT or not.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

[smiley=freak.gif]

Great, now you tell me. Too Late!!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Me too, please!

I can join the 'old man' at the back!!!

Another Sainsbury's rendezvous for some of us, then? The A339 from Bas to Alton is a "biker's" road  and from Alton there's some A31 dual carriageway to Alresford/Cheriton.

Alternatively, there's a road through the Candovers from Bas to Alresford, that's windy and very pictureskew.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Me too, please!
> 
> I can join the 'old man' at the back!!!
> 
> ...


There's some great roads around Hants, and even more over the border in wilts. We'll definately have to sort out a cruise nearer the time


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

> Another Sainsbury's rendezvous for some of us, then?


Sounds good to me...

Craig


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Sainsburies it is!

And Phil .... How do you spell Donna? ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Sainsburies it is!
> 
> And Phil .... How do you spell Donna? ;D


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Count me in Guys and Gals, Tuesday was fun!
[smiley=cheers.gif]

Rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Phil

Add me to the list....I'll be there as long as I can drive behind Andy...he makes me feel quick 

Cheers
Chris.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You're on the list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Phil

Want me to tow your polo so you can keep up with us if the new motor hasn't arrived?! 

Then again - get it chipped....should be brilliant fun having the worlds first sub 7-second polo before it blew up 200 yards down the street.... 

Chris.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Phil
> 
> Want me to tow your polo so you can keep up with us if the new motor hasn't arrived?!
> 
> ...


If I get a date for the new car and it's soon after the 29th I'm definately going to try and move the date of the meet.
In fact, we could all meet up at Soton audi when I go to pick it up. We could drive them all up the front.
Except my old car will probably be sitting there and he'll feel left out.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

This is TTotal posting from Essex !!!! PLease count me in , you cant go without me !! John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That was really me wearing NickyB's clothes above ! But yes , I will be along. PS I tried to find the pub ..wasnt any pub in Cheriton or is it New Cheriton ? Or...am I going mad ? :-[


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I think you must be going blind John. It's right here. You can't miss it. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

John, if you look at the map I posted, it says "Inn" just below the arrow. "Inn" means "pub" (with beds)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh Cheriton ! thought you said Arse-nal


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Should be able to make it; pending nappy duties!
May have to meet you all at pub post-cruise as I work in Andover but usually need to check in at home in Soton first....... 

will keep on eye on forum for updates.............


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, your name's down.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Should be able to make it; pending nappy duties!
> May have to meet you all at pub post-cruise as I work in Andover but usually need to check in at home in Soton first.......
> 
> will keep on eye on forum for updates.............


Steady Ty thats 2 posts already !! ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm goin' for the lowest post prize.......... 
Gotta go.......the poo factory open's open for business again [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

3 ! Gotya , thats another one, you'll never win the prize now ! ;D


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

He's just trying to catch me up.

Nothing new there then 

Rich


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh !...inseperable those two boys !bet they married sisters !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There's a Paul G coming down from Newbury too... but he hasnt got round to posting yet :


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Are the cruises going to be for drivers or posers ? ;D


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Can we not do both Morgan??

8)

Rich


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Can we not do both Morgan??
> 
> 8)
> 
> Rich


I guess so 

Just so long as I dont have to go over 30mph, I dont mind ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well if we mix a criuse with a hoon, do we CROON ?

???


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Are the cruises going to be for drivers or posers ? Â ;D


If it goes anything like the last one, the drivers can hoon and the posers will cruise and the posers will still get there quicker! ;D  ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> If it goes anything like the last one, the drivers can hoon and the posers will cruise and the posers will still get there quicker! Â ;D Â  Â ;D


Fair point :-[


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> If it goes anything like the last one, the drivers can hoon and the posers will cruise and the posers will still get there quicker! Â ;D Â  Â ;D


Hang on







. Werenâ€™t the 'posers' the ones reported doing around 130 down the M3 while the 'drivers' took a more leisurely route down the A33?  :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh,but leisurely avoiding the AA lorry by a *** papers thickness :-[ ..............


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

Count me in.

I should have a lovely fresh swissol'd beasty by then, so I'll be well up for a bit of posing!

Looking forward to putting some faces to names. I spend so much time browsing this forum that I feel like I know loads of people already- normally I'm a bit shy to post, but I'm getting more adventurous.

Fingers crossed for good weather...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Boo ! 8)


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

Now I'm just TTotally shocked and scared back into my shell!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

whoops didnt mean to scare you that much !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Here's a few random(ish) links which prove that the pub not only exists, but is rather good. Eh, John?

http://www.greatbeer.co.uk/hamflpo.htm
http://www.btinternet.com/~gerrywoodhouse/page45.html
http://www.shantscamra.org.uk/press/20010621.shtml


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and after the successful Godalming cruise last night I'm thinking about some places to go. I'm hoping to start a bit earlier though so it will be daylight and I won't freeze like I did last night in the kebabmobile.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil ma boy, you'd better get used to driving a skip !
What was the web address for those flames ? ?

That Keebabber dont half fly !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm also going to try my hardest not to take the piss out of anyone's daft stickers.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

1 week to go!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

And it looks like I'm not going to be able to make it. To my own meet. I'll find out for sure tomorrow, but it certainly looks that way. To top it off, I'd probably have my car by then.   
I'll post tomorrow once I know. And sorry. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I am doubtfull also, Due to my football teams success in the cups this year I have a fixture back log and I have had to play every Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday which is killing me!

I think we got this many games until mid may, Sorry


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's definate. I'm away until the 13th. Anyone want to step in and organise? Not that there's much organising to be done.

The plus side, of course, is that I'll be in California.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weather for Tuesday looks a bit so-so-ish

What organising has to be done ???

Assume we all arrive at the Pots about 1930hrs and if people want to "croon" Â ;D ;D ;D then there will be a meeting point in Basingstoke area and Â Southampton area?

How about Southampton area meeting in Homebase car park @ Hedge End (M27 Junction 7) approx 1830 as there is a choice of cross country routes up the Pots?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Weather for Tuesday looks a bit so-so-ish
> 
> What organising has to be done ???
> 
> ...


Well Rich, this is your initiation into organising then ! Off you go !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well John as the "Hants Expert" (I was tempted to nominate you as the Southern Area TTOC Rep.) what exactly has to be organised.

From what I can see it is just a matter of turning up at the right place and time. I am sure you are now going to tell me there was financial duties (taking a fiver off everyone and buying drinks).......

I was thinking about suggesting a meet at the Churchillian (Portsdown Hill) in the late summer which I would organise, after all I feel I am a newcomer at the moment.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Afraid I have so much on at the moment also have a commitment to the Club Audi org as their Central Southern Rep,will be organising events for them shortly , which as TT drivers, any Forum member is welcome to join.
These events will be posted in events here in due course.
Cheers


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Mighty Tee

Sounds like you have things under control.

Anyone from the West fancy meeting a little earlier to travel to J7, Poole, Bournemouth, Ringwood etc?

Have just checked with the weather page outlook for Tuesday on the BBC page and it indicates dry sunny patches!!! :-X

Do we have any indication of how many are now going? Running back through some previous posts some have dropped out.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

OK - first question who is up for Tuesday night at the Pots?

Secondly who fancies meeting at Hedge End? need a lead driver (Andyman / TTotal?) for the drive up to the meet.

Assume we can just turn up at the Pots?

Play it by ear???

Richard


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Richard

Count me in, meet you at Hedge End at 1830

Mark


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Could meet at The Clump Inn again for an early drive up to the Pots? Say about 5:30-6:00ish?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I'm easy guys, I'll meet anywhere. The Clump is the right side of Soton for me.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, I for one hope it's going to rain (evil laugh).
It's raining here in lovely silicon valley  Pah.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thought Hedge End would be good as it offers easy access to M27 (1 stop further East along from the Junction for the Clump), Homebase is easy to find with a smaller car park than teh M&S/Sainsbury one, so should see everyone, and then there are some good roads from there to Bishops Waltham, Wickham, Corhampton etc. Looking at the map there are several options depending on time etc for getting up to the Pots IMO

Richard

BTW - I will struggle to get anywhere before 1830hrs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

So who's up for a pre pre pre meet at The Clump for say 5:30? (Andy & any others? John are you around for this meet?)

We can then drive up to Hedge End for 6:30 to meet Richard & Mark....should get to the Flower Pots just past 7ish to meet any from Guildford side (Lou, Donna you both coming to this?)....

Sound like a plan?

Also, if the weather is still garbage tomorrow are we gonna reschedule this?

Chris.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep
Yep
Yep


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I'lll try to make the pre pre-meet at the Clump but can't guarantee it because of work. Will have to let you know tomorrow. Weather looks a bit crappy though doesn't it? :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Mmmmmmm

I'll watch this space tomorrow, but ROO doesn't like Rain, especially without his ABS, and his power is still not well! 

DONS


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

May be late getting to Clump, please go without me and see you at the pots.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I will try and make the Flower Pots, particularly as the SLK may be being sold back the dealer next week and it'll give it a last proper run out (it's a long story :'( ) I may yet have a TT V6 (although probably not, looking at delvery schedules).


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

???


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Assume the "Clumps" are picking up with me and Mark-E-Bears at Homebase ???

Or should we make our own way to the Pots?

I don mind either option.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ps there could be a famous hardtop skip with us...and looks this car and mine will be at the pre pre meet at ther Clump !

Skippy


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Looking like I wont be able to make it tonight 

I have a cd for RichD, is anyone going from Basingstoke who take this down for him ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Christine (ccc) is from Basingstoke...but if you aint coming..htf can you get it to her ? Try the snail mail :-/


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would drive to Basingstoke & drop it off, is there not a mini cruise from there this time ?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Might have to give this a miss, I am toooo busy with homework! 

So if I see you there I see you there, but if not have fun 

DONS


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Morgan...its only a few minutes from Basinstoke to the Flowerpots ! Go on - do the extra mile ! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Might have to give this a miss, I am toooo busy with homework! Â
> 
> So if I see you there I see you there, but if not have fun Â
> 
> DONS


Awww come on Donna, bring it with you, we can all help and get it done quickly !It'll be better than discussing garden sheds/football/etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

> Assume the "Clumps" are picking up with me and Mark-E-Bears at Homebase
> 
> Or should we make our own way to the Pots?
> 
> I don mind either option.....


Nope we can go via Homebase lol - so hang on for us!



> Ps there could be a famous hardtop skip with us...and looks this car and mine will be at the pre pre meet at ther Clump !
> 
> Skippy


John, you're now gonna make it to the Clump? You change your mind more times than my missus!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry cant make it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great, see you all at the pre pre meet at the clump at 5.30 then Homebase for the pre meet then the meet at the pots... ;D


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of meeting going on ! 

Which junction is the clump at?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Post Code for Clump is SO16 7JZ, Mark, look on

http://www.multimap.com

Nice to see you again !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That postcode is a little out, but the multimap actually shows a PH = pub ! Thats it !


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

5.30 at the clumps? I'll see you all there!

Cheers John 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Guys -

As I am the only one now at Homebase, don't worry, I will make my own way to the Pots and see you all there.

Takes the pressure of getting home from work and then back ;D

Richard


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aw thats the pre meet meet gone for six then, which turns the pre pre meet into a pre meet...


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry Richard, didn't mean to leave you out in the cold.

:-[

If your sure?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - don't worry it was always going to be tight time wise, esp.as it is my nephews birthday and I have to listen to him telling me all the presents he has got today.... (Kids.... Am I glad I'm DINKY DINKEver).

See you all there

Richard


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Potwash aka Cockhead is delayed..but we shall still be there until he arrives about 6 pm ...anyone else want to join the cruise to the drive to the hoon etc...

Be at the Clump PH near Jct 4 on M27 (actually on the A27 ) at Chilworth this evening from 5.30 until about 6 15 for a run to the Flower Pots Inn at Cheriton !


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi John

Will be trying my upmost to be there for the pre meet. If not, see you all later!

Rich


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

Won't make it to the Clumps, tied up at work.

See y'all at the pots


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, hope you all have a good time, while I'm stuck at work. Sorry I couldn't make it, but seeing as the TT's not turned up yet anyway, I'm not altogether bothered as I'd just be jealous.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Expect this is too late but I'm not going to make it tonight guys, sorry. I've had the most stressful day trying to exchange contracts on my new house. Just leaving work feeling thoroughly hacked off and not knowing if I'm moving on Friday or not. Its probably not a good idea for me to come out driving with you guys as I'll just end up fighting every other driver on the road. Have a good evening.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW what a night....

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

Perfect weather for hooning about in a roadster
skip , especially a brand new one, roof down, real spring evening, beautiful countryside , great company ... :


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Seconded.... even in a Coupe "enclosed skip" ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Andy - Hope the contracts get exchanged, always v stressful at this stage and the legal guys seem to do fcuk all for their money.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh and don't forget your promise Cockwash ! You volunteered to organise the next *S*uperb *H*ampshire *I*ntercounty *T*our !

Last Tuesday of May is the 27th .....perhaps we can all have a go in the new team skip Phil ?


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

: Great Evening, almost more roadsters than tin tops!

The weather can only get better, if it could have been better than last night [smiley=sunny.gif] ; and with lighter evenings some serious cruisin'

Now up to you Chris. [smiley=whip.gif]

Richard, will let you know how the blading goes at the weekend!

Cheers all


----------

